# Second Annual AUBURN/ALABAMA PARTY



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok guys Saturday Nov. 29 12 noon until...

Football party at my house 1465 W. Fairway Dr. Gulf Shores, Al 36542. The whole forum is invited. To clarify I am a rabid Auburn Fan so this will not be a Alabama only party. BYOB and a dish. I am making all sorts of other stuff! There will be cards so bring a bank...don't hesitate to bring loose change as I like looking thru it for old coins! There will be a chimenea so some folks can bring some extra wood! I have made a rather bold bet with daryl Wheatley of Hooked Up Magazine so you guys can come and see who pays up!

Anyway kickoff is at 2:30. This should be a blast...Hell I think even Murph is back from his sea voyage!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That sounds ... well ... badazz.

I'll have to alk the wife into ditching the Elberta crew and heading south for this one.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Well could be as exciting as ever! Usually me and Murph end up in a fist fight over poker and football! Would love to have you Joe


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

BadAzzChef,

Long time now I have really admired you signature "If you can kill it, I can grill it" every now and then I wonder what the catch is and or stipulations. 

#1-once grilled will you try it no matter what? Thats not a bad ? because when I am grilling, esp something rather exotic or at least new to me I'll end up shaving "slivers" off the whole damn time it's cooking. The next question which really stems from my fathers interest in your offer is will you clean (within reason) also. We are not talking roadkill or any inhumane ideas such as that but say we deer hunt from before daylight till not very late 9am or so and if no deer nor jackrabbits show their face at lease not in ideal locations, we have about 5hrs till afternoon hunt and if it brings back that early adolescent memories for me and hopefully pops we may continue to attempt a Walnut Hill Small Game slam and possibly a Walnuthill Trashcan slam. If we do this we can certainly guarantee an armadillo or two, a grey squeril or 5, a few small tender, fall off the bone rabbitts, usually if your set up on the way in you can ambush about 8 doves in a tree touching a powerline or on the line. You drive thru a bottom and without stopping and NOT slaming or really even shuting the door when the truck gets to them they fly right back over the head in close range for the shooter who exited the vehicle. Just think, all of this before you even get to the first stand. You would have had a shot at a **** probably by now as well as several oposseum. Pops says leave that damn greasy **** be and get an opossum. You fuck around with those old grey beard ***** and the'll have you tied down on the railroadtrack laughing at your ass!!

What else goes in it that has a heartbeat now but won't tomorrow?? If you are serious about this, can any of it be recently frozen. I guess point being are you better with 1/2 the ingredience fresh or all of them accumulated over a week or so but frozen already cleaned whole. Birds picked, gizards removed and retained, everything else skinned and degutted like restaurant quality prepared just left whole in irder for you the majician to do his work.

I am very interested in this because myself and a good friend of mine (different each year) would take a high school road trip around Thanksgiving or just before Chrishmas and you can bet your computer chair we saved every thing we killed (may not have all been in season but were game birds/animals) and meticuously cleaned them (he was French) and sine the rabbitt population was literally 20 times what it is now do to some non-humancontageous disease as well as the mighty cayote which killed my little fat buddies the ground hogg too. We would make a "deer,duck,dove,rabbit,and squrril stew. We made sure to purchase for pennies on the dollar all the vegetables (except onion) from the local mennonite establishments to give it as much local flair as possible. The onions we used were actually more like scallions that grow all along the edge of several natural washout-drainage areas. Believe it or not in the summer about halfway further doun in there is an incredible crop of wild asperagus which are delicious that time of year, hell almost forgot as a treat on the way back from the asparagus pickin which is best early morn before dew drys up its light enought to see how well the wildstrawberry crop is doing and evaluate if its a good year or not.

Anyways, I am in and would love to partake and sample any and all of your equisit preperations and if there is anything even a longshot wild card I could possibly find and bring back let me know. Half the fun up there is raising a laugh out of my local buddies in the 7 stool bar as they think we are crazy. They have some interesting stories as to why they will not revisit or ever visit Pensacola. I am working on a brocheure, phamplet etc to take to them hopefully in mid December and have a few or few dozen down to see what were all about down here then MAYBE that will quit giving me these elementry school excuses about where the hell to find some shine made 100% in the Bluegrass State. They are sketched out about it though. A buddy did have a thought though, for me to bring them some from here, AL, GA, SC places I have ok sucess in scoring and after they have that for a day or so they'll have to know I'm not a nark just want it for nestalgia,

Creightom


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Great question!

When I was growing up in Eufaula, Al. Every year at the end of gun season, the gentlemen of Eufaula would clean out their freezers and we would have a roadkill party. This was an awesome event and it was men only. It starts innocent enough. Lots of venison, ducks, wild boar, old chickens and roosters, snake, quail, rabbit, turkey, squirrel etc...Then you would get the mystery meat with head attached...****, yard dog-coyote, bobcat, beaver, skunk, nutra, possum, armadillo, old boar, crow...your right of passage was to try a lot of this stuff and become a man! Anyway I started going when I was about 10...I would go every year until I was 18 and then I went off to college...mind you it was a culinary school I went to and it was financed with a recipe contest that I won..."fruit Stuffed Quail with Orange Cranberry Sauce" it won a 25,000 dollar scholorship to Johnson & Wales University.

Thru college I would come home and bring buddies from school to witmess this spectacle. We then became chefs at these events and began addinga gourmet touch to some of the more noble items...quail, ducks, chukkas, fish, venison etc.

So to say that I have tried a lot is an understatement. I have had all sorts of other things.

Lion...from a hunter from Eufaula that had a safari hunt.

Bear from Alaska

Horse from a grad student at Auburn that had to mercy kill a young colt...was better than most beef I have had!

Bobcat tasted like pork

Most of the deer family...caribou, elk, whitetail, mule, moose.

Mountain goat

Yard goat!

Coyote was one of the worst things next to a beaver where the person that killed and cleaned it busted its musk glands and....blah yak!

Anyway I guess it helped my culinary career and it was my tagline in culinary school. It has stuck with me for 15 years and I guess personifies me.

Someone called in to the Blab show a few days ago and asked about squirrel. Let me tell you they are some fine eating!

Quail is without a doubt my favorite wild game. Duck a close second....venison...sadly I ate to much back in the day and I just do not enjoy it much anymore...

Wild Boar that can be caught live and pen fed on corn and oats mixed with honey is something impressive...

Anyway i hope this helps! Thanks for your interest!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

My question is how did you fix all that Crow you had to eat after Auburn lost? :moon :moon


----------

